# Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)



## eri1911 (29. April 2011)

*Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*

habe einen asus G73Jh mit einen [ASUS DVD (only on BD model)] laufwerk. Wenn ich bluray´s ins laufwerk lege sagt meine abspielsoftwere (cyberlink powerdvd 9) das sie das format nicht wiedergeben kann, ist aber erst seit einen monat so ,hat forher funktioniert.

woran liegts?
was kann ich machen?

(bedanke mich im voraus für die tips thx)


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*

Hi, hast Du schon mal einen andere Player versucht? VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!

Oder vllt ist das Laufwerk im Eimer


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*

Lad dir das hier mal runter, und poste die Ergebnisse.

CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## eri1911 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*



<> schrieb:


> Lad dir das hier mal runter, und poste die Ergebnisse.
> 
> CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor - Download - CHIP Online



hier ist es:

  Objekt prüfen Für BD bereit? Info  Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU  Q 720 @ 1.60GHz [COLOR=#0000]Ja    __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName =  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate =  1708 __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6,  dwLibModel=30, dwLibStepping=5 __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 8, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8,  dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1600 __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=i7 CPU (Hardware-Beschleunigung) : ATI  Mobility Radeon HD 5870 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Systemspeicher : 4096 MB [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Betriebssystem : Windows 7   [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Betriebssystem : Windows 7   [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Grafikkarte : ATI Mobility Radeon HD  5870 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter  Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor:  ATI display adapter (0x68A0) Grafikkarten-Videospeicher : 1024  MB Grafikkarten-Treiber : 8.683.0.0 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D  Driver=8.683.0.0 __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes __dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A __dwItemID=1601__ : Driver  0: __dwItemID=1602__ : [E:] MATSHITA  BD-CMB UJ141AS  __dwItemID=1603__ : eHCMDrvType=0x00046fc7 __dwItemID=1604__ : CDRom=1 DVDRom=1  BDRom=1 HDDVDRom=0 __dwItemID=1611__ : Driver  1: __dwItemID=1612__ : [H:] WTUTOT  4DMRO9MVSHMN  __dwItemID=1613__ : eHCMDrvType=0x000467c7 __dwItemID=1614__ : CDRom=1 DVDRom=1  BDRom=1 HDDVDRom=0 Blu-ray-Disc-Laufwerk : [E:]  MATSHITA BD-CMB UJ141AS  [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Disc-Laufwerk : [E:] MATSHITA BD-CMB  UJ141AS  [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Software-Player : PowerDVD 9  9.0.3316.52 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Videoverbindungstyp : Analog [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Player-Fähigkeit für Bonus View : Ja [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Player-Fähigkeit für BD Live : Ja [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Fähigkeit zur Dual-Video-Hardware-Kodierung für H.264  : 1080p+1080p [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Fähigkeit zur Dual-Video-Hardware-Kodierung für MPEG-2  : 1080p+1080p [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Fähigkeit zur Dual-Video-Hardware-Kodierung für VC-1  : 1080p+1080p [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Netzwerkfähigkeit : Ja [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Programmversion : 2.0.3226.0 Systemsprache : 0c07 DEA German  Deutsch Zeit : Fri Apr 29 16:52:52 2011   Computer : Notebook Systemname : ****-PC







   Objekt prüfen Für 3D bereit? Info  Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU  Q 720 @ 1.60GHz [COLOR=#0000]Ja    __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName =  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate =  1708 __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6,  dwLibModel=30, dwLibStepping=5 __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 8, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8,  dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1600 __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=i7 CPU (Hardware-Beschleunigung) : ATI  Mobility Radeon HD 5870 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Fähigkeit zur Dual-Video-Hardware-Kodierung für MVC  : Unbekannt [COLOR=#00a0]Unbekannt Weitere Informationen Systemspeicher : 4096 MB [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Betriebssystem : Windows 7   [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Betriebssystem : Windows 7   [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Grafikkarte : ATI Mobility Radeon HD  5870 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter  Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor:  ATI display adapter (0x68A0) Grafikkarten-Videospeicher : 1024  MB Grafikkarten-Treiber : 8.683.0.0 [COLOR=#0000]Ja    __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D  Driver=8.683.0.0 __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes __dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=No __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A __dwItemID=1601__ : Driver  0: __dwItemID=1602__ : [E:] MATSHITA  BD-CMB UJ141AS  __dwItemID=1603__ : eHCMDrvType=0x00046fc7 __dwItemID=1604__ : CDRom=1 DVDRom=1  BDRom=1 HDDVDRom=0 __dwItemID=1611__ : Driver  1: __dwItemID=1612__ : [H:] WTUTOT  4DMRO9MVSHMN  __dwItemID=1613__ : eHCMDrvType=0x000467c7 __dwItemID=1614__ : CDRom=1 DVDRom=1  BDRom=1 HDDVDRom=0 Blu-ray-Disc-Laufwerk : [E:]  MATSHITA BD-CMB UJ141AS  [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Disc-Laufwerk : [E:] MATSHITA BD-CMB  UJ141AS  [COLOR=#0000]Ja    Software-Player : Nicht  gefunden Nein Weitere Informationen Software-Player : Nicht  gefunden Nein Weitere Informationen Videoverbindungstyp : Analog [COLOR=#0000]Ja    3D-Anzeige : HSD173PUW1 Nein Weitere Informationen Programmversion : 2.0.3226.0 Systemsprache : 0c07 DEA German  Deutsch Zeit : Fri Apr 29 17:11:48 2011   Systemname : ****-PC


----------



## TheBoss (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*

Hab das selbe Problem mit einem externen LG Bluray LW. War auch Cyberlink Power DVD 9 dabei, auf dem Laptop ging es, auch dem PC auch. Jetzt hab ich den PC formatiert und schon zeigt PowerDVD die von dir genannte Meldung. Dreister Weise schlägt es gleich ein Update für nur 50€ auf die neue Version 11 vor. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass nur die PowerDVD Version 11 Ultra 3D Bluray abspielen kann. Alle Testversionen könen das nicht. 

Mich kotzt die Sache ziemlich an, das es wohl außer PowerDVD keine Software gibt die Blurays am PC abspielen kann, nichtmal VLC kann das. Es gibt wohl eine eher halblegale Lösung, aber selbst die untersützt nicht die Menüs der Discs. Ich bin kurz davor die ganze Bluray ******* an die Wand zu schmeißen und auf DVDs oder iTunes umzustellen. Wenn ich das im Voraus gewusst hätte, wie abhängig man dabei von einer einzigen Firma ist...


----------



## Kev95 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*

VLC kann dir die Blueray garantiert wiedergeben, dafür leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer.
Hatte noch nichts was VLC nicht regeln konnte (ausgenommen DivX).


----------



## TheBoss (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*

@ Kev95: Spielst du Blurays mit funktionierendem Menü am PC mit VLC auf deinem Rechner ab oder denkst du nur, dass es so ist? Es gibt genug Meldungen, dass es eben nicht geht.


----------



## eri1911 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*



TheBoss schrieb:


> Hab das selbe Problem mit einem externen LG Bluray LW. War auch Cyberlink Power DVD 9 dabei, auf dem Laptop ging es, auch dem PC auch. Jetzt hab ich den PC formatiert und schon zeigt PowerDVD die von dir genannte Meldung. Dreister Weise schlägt es gleich ein Update für nur 50€ auf die neue Version 11 vor. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass nur die PowerDVD Version 11 Ultra 3D Bluray abspielen kann. Alle Testversionen könen das nicht.
> 
> Mich kotzt die Sache ziemlich an, das es wohl außer PowerDVD keine Software gibt die Blurays am PC abspielen kann, nichtmal VLC kann das. Es gibt wohl eine eher halblegale Lösung, aber selbst die untersützt nicht die Menüs der Discs. Ich bin kurz davor die ganze Bluray ******* an die Wand zu schmeißen und auf DVDs oder iTunes umzustellen. Wenn ich das im Voraus gewusst hätte, wie abhängig man dabei von einer einzigen Firma ist...


 
danke für den tip muss wohl gezwungenerweiße 50€ zahlen naija kann mann nichts machen, danke


----------



## eri1911 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Problem: ich kann auf meine laptop kann keine bluray´s mehr wiedergeben (obwohl ich ein bluray laufwerk habe)*



Kev95 schrieb:


> VLC kann dir die Blueray garantiert wiedergeben, dafür leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer.
> Hatte noch nichts was VLC nicht regeln konnte (ausgenommen DivX).



hab es mehrmals mit VLC versucht hat aber bei mir nicht funktioniert


----------

